# Fragen zum Carbide Air 540



## Ion (24. August 2013)

Hallo Corsair
Da ich auf eurer Website keine Kontaktmöglich per Email gefunden habe, wende ich mich in diesem Forum an euch und hoffe auf Antwort.

Ich plane seit einiger Zeit den Kauf des Carbide Air 540 Case. Als CPU-Kühler soll dieses Modell dienen:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » NZXT KRAKEN X60 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 280mm

Kann garantiert werden das der Radi zu 100% ins Gehäuse passt? Falls ja, wird es dazu nötig sein die obere Plastikblende abzunehmen oder kann diese installiert bleiben?
Wäre es besser den Radi oben oder vorne zu installieren?

Ich freue mich auf die Antworten 

LG Ion


----------



## Nosferatu05 (24. August 2013)

Hallo

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse auch bestellt. Ich kann dir zwar nicht sagen ob da irgendwelche Plastikblenden entfernt werden müssen, aber garantieren, das du ohne Umbau auch 2 Radiatoren rein bekommst. Sogar 3 sind machbar.
Schau mal zb hier rein
[Build Log] Water cooled Corsair Carbide Series Air 540


----------



## imischek (24. August 2013)

x60 wird sowohl im deckel als auch an der seite problemlos passen (könnte max sein das die verschlauchung rechts haben musst wenn ihn oben einbaust)aber das ja wurst

360ger an der seite stellt probleme da auch wenns angeblich gehn soll

das gehäuse ist schön anzusehn nur die 2 einschübe für ssd/hdd sind von minderwertiger qualli  

entfernen musste nix für den kraken

und die 2 hotswaps musste ich ausbauen da keine ahnung warum sonst meine 2 festplatten nicht erkannt wurden

aber durch die löscher der hotswaps konnte man dennoch problemlos die kabel führen

zum gehäuse solltest auch 1 demciflex(magnet) 140mm staubfiler kaufen für die rückseite/netzteil

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...140mm-quadratisch-schwarz-schwarz::14545.html

ich liebe das design vom gehäuse und bereue es noch keine sekunde

wenn noch fragen zum gehäuse hast immer her damit


----------



## Ion (24. August 2013)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, damit steigt meine Vorfreude noch weiter 
@imischek
Damit Hot Swap funktioniert, muss dies soweit ich weiß, im Mainboard-Bios aktiviert sein. Das mit den Staubfiltern ist eine großartige Idee.
Welches Gehäuse hast du denn vorher gehabt? Sind die Temperaturen fühlbar gesunken im Carbide Air? Und wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke, die nach außen dringt, aus? Laut einiges Tests soll das Gehäuse in dem Punkt nicht so gut abschneiden.


----------



## imischek (24. August 2013)

laustärke ist es klar nicht das beste halt wegen des mesh bzw der verbauten corsair lüfter
bissel leiser kriegste es also natürlich mit anderen lüftern 
hatte vorher nen akasa venom toxic big tower wo ich zuviel dran ändern müsste damit es funzt
meine temps warn auch vorher schon top habe was das angeht keine wirklichen vergleichswerte
vermutlich ist aber das 540 etwas kühler aber halt auf kosten der lautstärke
hauptgrund für mich war einfach das meine h100 da besser rein passt und natürrlich der style ^^
liebe das große fenster ohne netzteil/festplatenkäfig/laufwerke
wollte halt einfach das die verbauten teile in einem angemessenen gehäuse ihr zuhause finden
wenns dir rein um kühlleistung/laustärke geht gibt es aber bestimmt da draussen bessere gehäuse
aber halt keine hübsches cube-design


----------



## Nori_GER (23. November 2013)

Ich hab da auch noch ne Frage 
Kann man an den oberen Lüftereinlässen auch noch so einen magnetisches Staubfilter unter dem Meshgitter montieren ?
Ich dachte da an sowas :Caseking.de » Lüfter » Staubschutz-Filter » Demciflex Staubfilter für 280mm Radiatoren - schwarz/schwarz
Vieleicht hat da ja jemand Erfahrung mit.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. November 2013)

Sollte schon klappen. Schaut diesem hier verdammt ähnlich: KLICK!


----------



## Nori_GER (25. November 2013)

Super 
Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Nori_GER (10. Dezember 2013)

Sry hab nochmal ne Frage 
Hab gerade im Netz folgendes gefunden : Corsair Carbide Air 540 - Blanc - Boîtier PC
Ab wann und wo wird dieses Case erhältlich sein ?


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2013)

Im Moment habe ich leider noch keine Infos zur Verfügbarkeit. Ich poste was sobald ich was hab.


----------



## Nori_GER (10. Dezember 2013)

Also es wird auf jeden Fall eins in weiß kommen ? Ist nämlich die einzige Seite die ich kenne wo das in weiß angezeigt wird


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Dezember 2013)

Es sollte, ja. Genaue Infos habe ich leidern noch nicht vorliegen, da die Seite etwas verfrüht die Infos Online gestellt hat.


----------



## Nori_GER (11. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.


----------

